# just starting out for egg sharing



## lgb31 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

just at the start of our egg sharing journey and have screening tests etc on the 15th August. I was wondering if any of you would give me a lil heads up on what to expect, how long it takes for results to come back? 
any input would be very helpful and very much appreciated xxx


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi!

I'm starting the egg-share too! I only had my initial consultation and scan today but I'd be happy to share notes and things as we go along 

I had a scan and an AMH blood test and they said that it would take about 7-10 days for those results to come back, then I have more needles coming my way for more tests!  I was at the clinic for about an hour and a half all together, so not too long. 

Good luck with everything!! xx


----------



## lgb31 (Jul 21, 2012)

hi Jesta, 

thanks for your reply. I have been having a nosey around here but couldnt really find waiting times for results so thankyou for that x
doc doesnt seem to think there will be an issue going from my medical assessment so i am optimistic that i may be on the needle path soon myself (i fear my hubby is looking forward to it a bit too much ) it would be great to share info on treatments etc and how they may differ from clinic to clinic. 
do you mind me asking which clinic you are with?
lgb xx


----------



## Jesta (Jul 24, 2012)

No problem! Glad I could help!  I'm sure the medical assessment will be fine too! Mine went smoothly and there were a few things I was concerned about which turned out to be a complete non-issue, so optimism is good! Your hubby better hold your hand at least! 

I'm with the London Women's Clinic. Which one are you with?


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi lgb31....... 

I am going through egg sharing at the moment for the 1st time...... I'm currently on my stimms injections and hopefully EC next Thursday. 

The longest wait for results you will have is usually 4-6 weeks for cystic fibrosis tests to come back, once all the results come back they then begin to match you which from what I've read cant vary greatly from months to like me days. 

Good luck with it all and I hope you get to egg share as its a brilliant thing to do.

What I will say is if you do get accepted be prepared as it all dragged so much with tests etc but once i had been matched it went so fast. I was only matched on 25th June with EC 2nd August so is around 6 weeks  

I'm no expert as its only my 1st go but if you have any questions please feel free to ask away or personal message me.

Good luck


----------



## lgb31 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you ladies for replying, 
Jesta, I'm also with lwc but over in Darlington. After hours of research, they seem to be an excellent clinic with fantastic results. It was lovely to meet all the staff, they had so much time for me and didn't make me feel rushed or feel like I was asking silly questions. 
Donna, how are you finding all the injections? Have you had many side effects? If so, what kind of things should we expect? Lol
I'm feeling really excited and a little bit emotional with everything at the moment, in a good way though, just glad both you ladies are on the same boat and have taken the time to reply. Any information you feel will help us all along this journey would be greatly appreciated.
Good luck to both of you, I am excited to read about your journeys too xxxxxx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Morning....

Injections aren't too bad to be fair, although i have bruised a little from the stimms jabs.

The down regulations jabs have the worst side effects.... as its a mini menopause you get headaches,mood swings etc, but once you start the stimms they disappear and you just get period like pains from your ovaries doing overtime.

The main thing you can do when jabbing is keep up your water intake which your clinic will advise you x


----------

